# RESOLVED: Urgent - Several Bunnies Needing New Homes In Chatham, Ohio



## TinksMama (Mar 5, 2013)

Update!! Everyone has been adopted!!!!!

Due to my dad getting a new job that's 100% travel and constantly moving because of it I'm no longer able to keep all of my babies. Tinkerbell, Red Velvet, Scarlet, Sparkle and Batman will be staying, but the rest have to find new homes. :cry4::cry4::cry4: I need to find homes asap, because my dad has a new project coming up and I'm not sure if I'll be able to take all of them with me. I'm located about 45 minutes outside of Clevland, OH. 

I recently got them back from the woman boarding them for me and found out they were not taken care of too well. Several were skinny, had weepy eyes, etc. I'm working on all of them to get them back to health, but I'm finding it difficult to get them into new homes with these issues. 

One of the bunnies is special needs, he has really bad allergies and constantly needs his eyes cleaned.

I'm asking for a $15 re-homing fee for each one, to hopefully ensure they go to good homes that will care for them. They all get Hay, Fresh Veggies and a limited amount of Pellets everyday. PM me for pictures and more info.

Here's a bit about each of my fluffy babies......

Jenny - 10 month old Female Mini Rex - Dark Brown  Jenny is a sweet little girl with velvety fur; she's a bit shy with strangers, but eventually warms up to them. She does not like to be handled as much as the rest of the bunnies, so she would probably do better in a home with older children or adults. Her favorite veggies are Romaine and Strawberries.

Cupcake &#8211; 2 year old Female Holland Lop &#8211; Light Brown & Black Cupcake has a very sweet personality, but can be a bit sassy at times. She loves being cuddled and held. She has a cute big head and little floppy ears. Her favorite veggies are Carrots and Leaf Lettuce.

Fudge - 4 year old Male Mini Rex - Black with Silver & Gold Ticking
Fudge was one of my first bunnies, he's been with me his whole life. He is a super sweet and social guy, LOVES attention and head rubs. He has bad allergies so his eyes need tended to on a daily basis, so he will only be available to adopters with prior bunny experience.


----------



## TinksMama (Mar 11, 2013)

Jenny and Cupcake have both been adopted!!!


----------



## cerigirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Im really sorry to hear that you have to give a few of you babies new homes. Keep me posted about fudge please. Im 30 min west of cleveland and can probably help you find a good bunny rescue id needed.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad you found good homes for two of your bunnies! Hope you can find that perfect home for your little Fudge. Anyway you can keep him since he has been with you for so long & does have his special needs? Sorry you are having to find homes for them but congratulations to your dad with his new job!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 12, 2013)

:cry4:bums us out to hear this--good luck in your search.


----------



## TinksMama (Mar 17, 2013)

cerigirl said:


> Im really sorry to hear that you have to give a few of you babies new homes. Keep me posted about fudge please. Im 30 min west of cleveland and can probably help you find a good bunny rescue id needed.



Thank you! He went home with an amazing family yesterday, The mom will be using him as a Therapy bunny for kids with special needs. 


Unfortunately I had to re-home my other babies too, because I decided that it just wouldn't be fair to put them through the stress of moving so frequently. They've all found homes though and are living with wonderful families.  So once again I don't have any bunnies.  

This is gonna sound weird, but I'm happy, relieved and sad at the same time. Relieved that I no longer have to worry about whats gonna happen to them and happy they have new homes that will love them and take care of them, but sad that I no longer have any of them. :cry2


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 17, 2013)

"This is gonna sound weird, but I'm happy, relieved and sad at the same time. Relieved that I no longer have to worry about whats gonna happen to them and happy they have new homes that will love them and take care of them, but sad that I no longer have any of them"

No, it doesn't sound weird at all! I'm happy for both you & them knowing you have found them good homes that you feel comfortable that they will be loved & cared for. I hope you will be able to enjoy your travel with your family & one day be able to get another bunny to love when your life is more settled. Wish you, your family & your bunnies with their new families the best!


----------



## TinksMama (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you!! I will try to post pictures every now and then from my travels, and try to keep you all updated. Hopefully I will eventually be able to get a bunny again, I've had them for the past 10 years so it's a very very strange thing not having one around. I still have my two big dogs so I'm not completely critterless.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, that's great that you will still have your two dogs! I can't imagine life without a "pet!" I'm a big animal/bird lover! Yes, please do post pix of your travels as you can! I traveled all of my young life until I went to college! My dad was in the military so we were just getting settled & it was time to move! lol Now I really miss all of the traveling & interesting places! Enjoy your time & travel! Visit your friends here whenever you can & be sure to update us with your travels & pix as you can! Have fun!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry you had to rehome some of you're buns.


----------

